# Christmas buns



## Vibribunbun (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi, here's some images of my bunnies from this Christmas and last years.
I also made a headband out of pipe cleaners and twigs. Was originally for Himilayan coloured bun so looks weird on non white buns.
All in front of my Nan's Christmas tree.
You may see these photos on my tumblr aswell. My tumblr is
Fluff 'n' snuggles are what buns are made of! it's all about my bunnies.

Yellow Dutch is Amber, Himalayan Netherland dwarf is Jasmine and Black mini rex is Juno. These are my current buns.







Below are baby Amber photos from last year.


----------



## craftymelli7 (Dec 20, 2022)

I love the headband you made!!! Your bunnies are so cute!


----------

